# Craigslist Vizsla



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I usually would never do this (post a craigslist ad) but this craigslist post got to me. What if my situation deteriorated and the options became limited. I have contacted Vizsla Rescue to see if they can help. Remember, if you ever get to a point like the family below, call your Vizsla Club and see who is doing rescue work. These people are the angels that walk among us mortals. RBD

* re-homing 7 yr old Visla (arcata) Humbolt California*
_We are currently in a major transitional time and unfortunately we are in an apartment that does not allow pets. We were hoping to secure a home that allowed pets before too long, but in the mean time, our dog is stuck inside with no yard, and no time to go outside. We hate having him stuck hiding in this apartment, and even though he is a part of our family and our kids will be devastated, I find I have no other choice but to find him a home. This is so hard to do, we have had him since a pup, and I can't believe it has gotten to this. I feel the best thing I can do for him is make sure he is re-homed to a very loving home. He is a very sweet dog, and must have a yard to run in. He looooves the beach, and he loves people. He needs someone that can handle his "needy" personality, and that really just means he needs a lot of human attention. If you think you want an awesome companion that you can take to the beach, and snuggle with at night, this is the dog for you. He is 7 years old, has a lot of energy, but loves his snuggle downtime too. His name is Niko, and if you email me I'll send you his picture. Please only respond if you are seriously considering a new member to your home, and i will want to see where you live and have you meet him before I make any decision. Thanks for reading, I hope someone out there can give my dog a better home than I can provide for him at this time._


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Good for you. Hopefully someone contacts them. 

Some are more intent on making money off of the dog, then finding a good home. Hopefully, this isn't the case. I've contacted a lot of craigslist ads and it seems they either don't know about rescue or want to make money. Hopefully this case is the latter. 

Good luck to the dog, and keep us posted if you hear of any news.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Some are more intent on making money off of the dog, then finding a good home.


V-John,

I find that disturbing that people would want to make money off of abandoning a family member. If it would be their son or daughter: "Wonder what little Freddy would bring on the open market?"

In the troubled economy that we live, and housing situations becoming more and more expensive, it is very good that breed rescues are there. General animal shelters are the last resort IMO.

Noble work V-John and thank you.

RBD


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I still don't understand the whole "i need to get rid of my dog because my new apartment does not allow dogs". What if the apartment did not allow kids? Would you "re-home" them too? What the ****? 

I ran into a dude with his son the other day. He spent 10 minutes telling me how wonderful and loving his Vizsla was and how sad he was that he had to get rid of him after only 8 months to move into <this building right here>.... That building right there was a luxury high rise where 1br apartments start from $2,000/mo. 

As far as I am concerned, pets are yours for life. You made a decision to get one, so you plan or deal with your life accordingly from there on. Unless the owner is incapacitated, dead or in jail, I will never understand reasons people use for discarding their pets. Your apartment does not allow dogs? Tough ****. Find another apartment, move to another city, live in a goddamn tent. You are having a baby? I hope you don't have another one later and have to get rid of the first one because of that.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Got this email yesterday about a 4 year old male that needed rehoming. 

It is in safe hands, and they are looking for a home for it. 
But this gives you an indication of the sort of **** idiots that are out there.




"We have a sweet 4 year old neutered male vizsla named Jennings that needs a forever home. * He was turned in by his owner's sister, since the owner was onto other hobbies such a cycling,, and was going to put him down.*

Jennings had been a kennel dog and has been hunted. He gets along with other dogs, people, and kids but since he was not as well socialized as a pup, he takes a while to adjust to change. He is a very sweet and active dog. 

I think he would be best with someone that is used to vizslas or other dogs, and not placed with young kids ( because he has not lived with kids). 

We have his signed papers. He deserves a forever home. Please feel free to forward to anyone else that may know of someone looking for an adult dog."

Absolutely infuriating.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> He was turned in by his owner's sister, since the owner was onto other hobbies such a cycling,, and was going to put him down.


 

A true jerk! May he have flat tires in the middle of the desert in July and no spare! 

Unlike the family that had the dog's best interest at heart because of circumstances beyond their control. Humbolt has no high-rises and is a very poor area of the state along the northern-most coast. If this family had to find a new home for the dog it was a* must* not a *want to *situation. It rains in Humbolt 100 inches plus a year. Not exactly tent weather.



> "There, but for the grace of God go I."


RBD


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone who thinks that the "solution" to their current situation/change of lifestyle is to put the dog down is a true a$$***e in my book!! The only _real_ problem is the owner- can we put them down?  

I thought you get a V to be a companion for life? They dedicate their life to making you happy and being by your side- is it so much to ask to give them a safe place to rest their head and all the love you can? The ignorance of some people just blows my mind! This cyclist doesn't deserve a V and clearly having their sister rehome the dog for them gives clear indication that they don't care and have no interest in making sure that his future life is everything it should be and more. At least the craigslist people have remorse and want what's best for the dog.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It would be truly heartbreaking to give up one of my dogs. The only way I would be able to do it is if I knew it was in the dogs best interest. Even then it would be hard for me to let one of them go.
People have lost their jobs, and homes in these tough times. Not everyone has family that they can fall back on.
Putting a roof over your kids heads, has to come before the family pet. No matter how much we love them.
I feel sorry for the people hiding the V inside the apartment.
The cycling is a different story. Just another self center person that had a vizsla while it suited him. Its better that he rides bikes, they do not care if you put then in a garage and forget about them.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow this post has me experiencing all sorts of emotions! RBD, I agree that the first post seems like the woman actually has her dog's best interest at heart. I'm in between school and work right now and sweet Otto is lying beside be ready for our twenty minute power nap! The thought of being so desperate to have to give him up breaks my heart! I really feel for that woman and her family 

As for the cyclist - like TexasRed said, self-centered for sure. Thankfully the dog is in good hands now. Hopefully he will live the rest of his life indoors, on the couch, under the covers, with a sweet human to scratch his ears and kiss his face! It's so sad that some dogs go so early and this creep would put a healthy dog down at four years old!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We recently rescued a V from someone who could not keep him - they felt they weren't giving him what he needed - emotionally and probably physically as well. Thank God they put him into a Vizsla Rescue with people who knew how to care for him until we came along. Now he's a happy boy who loves to run & swim at the farm & play with his Vizsla sister!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I never hear on this forum about the rescues for the returning Vets. There are a few sites out there that train dogs for our Soldiers that come back "broken" and the dogs latterly save their lives. 
www.k9sforwoundedwarrior.com

They are all rescue dogs... I can't think of a greater purpose.

Just imagine a wounded warrior and a Vizsla.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Update on the "Craigslist Vizsla" from Kay Ingle (Northern California Rescue and Vizsla Rescue Haven):

"I've already talked to her.... She has several people interested in adopting him but if she runs into problems, she'll call me.
Kay"

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/09/ode-to-vizsla.html


----------

